# Kerastase heat protection?



## sel00187 (Mar 19, 2007)

i cant make head nor tail of the names of these products, i've got two kerastase products but i wondered if they done a heat protection spray? i cant find one that says heat protection (like straighteners) can anyone help me please? Thanks!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Jul 3, 2007)

Wow, I love this line!  But I have not seen a heat protection spray but they have a cream that works very well.  I think it's really worth the money.


----------

